# Heat Transfer Curling Under Heat Press



## sandinmyshoes (Nov 17, 2015)

I purchased the JPSS and Jet Opaque transfer paper. My heat press opens straight up, but does not swing away.
The Opaque is curling up under the heat before I'm ready to press. I've read that some don't recommend the heat Transfer tape. Any suggestions as how to avoid the transfer curling before I'm ready to press?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## john221us (Nov 29, 2015)

The Opaque does that. The 3G Opaque does it even more. I have a DK20S (swinger), but definitely don't pre-heat the garment and press quickly. I haven't seen the issue with JPSS.

Edit: also, I put a piece of teflon sheet on top and that helps.


----------



## voodoostitchcraf (Mar 13, 2017)

A sheet of teflon should handle that problem, just put it over your print when pressing. 
https://www.amazon.com/Teflon-Sheet-16x20-Transfer-LIMITED/dp/B06XS7X496?th=1


----------



## sandinmyshoes (Nov 17, 2015)

We did use teflon sheet, I think we spent to much time placing the transfer and positioning. Cobra ink recommend and I purchased the heat transfer tape. Would like to know what experience others have had with this tape.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## john221us (Nov 29, 2015)

sandinmyshoes said:


> We did use teflon sheet, I think we spent to much time placing the transfer and positioning. Cobra ink recommend and I purchased the heat transfer tape. Would like to know what experience others have had with this tape.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I haven't tried that and really haven't needed it. Don't preheat and work fast. If you are doing a number of garments at a time, you can get pretty quick. You would need the tape, if you have multiple pieces that have to stay together, but I just avoid those designs with Opaque. I prefer HPV for darks, but for pressing logos on aprons and things like that, I use Opaque. I have a couple of designs that are popular that I have done it with on shirts, but I stick with one piece designs. Opaque has a real plasticky sit on top feel, so it doesn't come across as quality, but it does work well for small logos and things like that.


----------



## STPG Press (Jul 6, 2015)

A spritz of some Sprayway 66 Premium Mist Adhesive Spray will hold it in place as well. I do this for Dye Sub all the time. No reason it shouldn't work for Transfer.


----------



## backtovermont (Jan 23, 2013)

I use the heat tape on all my transfers opaque or not, it's a whole lot cheaper than throwing away misprinted shirts. I center the placement outside the press on a table with a T-Shirt Square, tape it in place and then put the shirt in the press. Cut the mistakes down to almost nil.


----------



## sandinmyshoes (Nov 17, 2015)

backtovermont said:


> I use the heat tape on all my transfers opaque or not, it's a whole lot cheaper than throwing away misprinted shirts. I center the placement outside the press on a table with a T-Shirt Square, tape it in place and then put the shirt in the press. Cut the mistakes down to almost nil.




Once you press do you remove it before or after it cools? I haven found any details online about on how use, all I get when I search is information on carrier or transfer paper for HTV vinyl.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## backtovermont (Jan 23, 2013)

sandinmyshoes said:


> Once you press do you remove it before or after it cools? I haven found any details online about on how use, all I get when I search is information on carrier or transfer paper for HTV vinyl.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I normally pull it off when it's warm, but I have missed some and still peeled them cool. The adhesive in the tape seems to loose a lot of it's stick after it's been heated.


----------



## newcolorspdotcom (Oct 6, 2009)

Spray some tack on the back of the transfer then place in the location you want to print it.

check out proquoter.com


----------

